# SNOW!!!



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 12, 2007)

We finally got a good snow the other day and it stayed down! Winter is finally here :biggrin2:

This is the view out of my dad's office sorry for the quality, I took it with my camera phone:









I'm so excited! Anyone else have snow yet?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

Usually we have snow by Halloween, but it's been warm 48*F here.
I had my bunnies outside today and it started to rain.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah! That's cool!

We only had snow once so far, hope to see more for more SNOW DAYS.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so jealous! :whatevahWonder when we will get our snow this year... I hope it's soon!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 12, 2007)

Winter arrived a month ago here! It's been snowing a lot today, and the snow is very strange. It's so light and fluffy that it looks exactly like fluffy dandelion stuff all over everything! You can easily blow it off of things and it floats around like dandelions.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 12, 2007)

That picture looks very pretty,how nice it would be to see something like that in real life...i have never ever seen snow in real life

Cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Nov 12, 2007)

Gah! Eeeeevil snow!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 12, 2007)

Can I come visit? I'd love to see some snow. I've never actually seen snow fall, but I've been in it when it's already on the ground.


----------



## Bunnicula (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow! Looks lovely. I do hope we get some snow here on the east coast. I love a day off from work (school). I enjoy a walk in the newly fallen snow, too. And my kitties like to go on the screen porch and stomp around in whatever blows in. I may even introduce Captain Snow to the white stuff this winter!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 12, 2007)

Oooh what a perty site. I have always wanted to visit Alaska.


----------



## Roxie (Nov 13, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Usually we have snow by Halloween, but it's been warm 48*F here



:shock2:Warm?? That is freezing where I live. It never snows here :faint:and barely ever rains:sigh:. Here warm is 70 *f. Cold is about . . . 60*f here:shock:! Brrrrrrr!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 13, 2007)

Huh ya nuts. 60 degrees is warm hun, it was 60 degrees here today and we should be in the 30's with snow.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 13, 2007)

*Roxie wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Usually we have snow by Halloween, but it's been warm 48*F here
> ...


I have to agree with you. 
115 is hot
95 is comfortable
70 is chilly
60 is downright cold
30 is, wait, it never gets that cold.


----------



## Greta (Nov 13, 2007)

oooh, prettyful snow! Now I really want to come visit Alaska... Or it could just start snowing here... Hey! naturestee, wanna trade houses? :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh I miss Alaska so much....I often joke that when we said we wanted to retire where it was 70 degrees....God thought we meant 70 degrees in the winter (TX) when we meant 70 degrees in the summer (Alaska).

We lived in Anchorage for four years and we still wind up calling some of our streets "DeBarr" or "Muldoon" (some of cross streets in our area when we lived there). 

I think the four years we spent in Alaska were some of the happiest in my life for many things...

Please keep sharing pictures - I miss it so much. 

Peg

P.S. It was 73 here today at about 1 pm.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhhh....snow....I miss it. I've only lived in a couple places where it snowed...New Jersey and Ohio. 

Rosie...wants...snow!!! :grumpy:


----------



## Roxie (Nov 13, 2007)

> > 60 is downright cold
> 
> 
> By 60 we usally have the fireplace on !


----------



## polly (Nov 13, 2007)

looks beautiful. I wonder if we will get snow this year it tried the other day which i searly for us here. we don't get nearly as much as we used to its icy in the mornings though!

Its a nightmare over here though a few inches and everything comes to a standstill!!!

I think i would really like to live somewhere warmer!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 13, 2007)

I *Love* snow!:biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 13, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh I miss Alaska so much....I often joke that when we said we wanted to retire where it was 70 degrees....God thought we meant 70 degrees in the winter (TX) when we meant 70 degrees in the summer (Alaska).
> 
> We lived in Anchorage for four years and we still wind up calling some of our streets "DeBarr" or "Muldoon" (some of cross streets in our area when we lived there).
> 
> ...



I am ver familiar with DeBarr andMuldon my favorite road is LaTouche though, really fun to say. I promis I'll take LOTS of pictures for you Peg!

Hannah - it got to about 14 degrees last winter and stayed there for about a month. We also had a snowy halloween last year 



Anyone who wants to visit should definately do it! I'd love to meet some bunny people :biggrin2:


----------



## Greta (Nov 13, 2007)

Let's go invadeKatie's house together! ...and then I canbunnynap Wash! muahaha! :biggrin2: 

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Ohhhh....snow....I miss it. I've only lived in a couple places where it snowed...New Jersey and Ohio.
> 
> Rosie...wants...snow!!! :grumpy:


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 13, 2007)

:shock:Your so lucky to have snow! I hope we get some this winter.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like a PLAN, Greta!! 

*Greta wrote: *


> Let's go invadeKatie's house together! ...and then I canbunnynap Wash! muahaha! :biggrin2:
> 
> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 13, 2007)

onder:does it still count as invading if you're invited?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmmm...good question...onder:

But it DOES count as bunnynapping if Wash goes missing....hehe!!

:dutch:run: (Ya gotta picture him HOLDING the Wash lookalike, hehe!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 13, 2007)

Tinysmom, I didn't know you lived in Alaska! How cool. 

If you guys want some interesting weather, come to Fairbanks! Fairbanks is actually several miles north of the town called North Pole. It gets down to 60 degrees below zero for a few days each winter and is usually hovering around the 30-40 below zero mark. A wee bit nippy! People who say you can't feel the difference between 10 below zero and 60 below zero haven't really experienced it I don't think. Believe me... there IS a difference. We usually have snow on the ground continuously from around the second week of October until May. It's white here for well over half the year, and rather dark since in the middle of winter the sun isn't fully up until 10:30 and is completely down by 4:30. Then when summer rolls around, everything suddenly melts and it gets hot- over 100 degrees some days, usually somewhere in the 80s. I think it's because we get the eternal sun in the summer so the heat doesn't get a chance to go away at night, everything just keeps soaking it up.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 14, 2007)

No snow here at Toronto...:?:shock: im gonna need snow real soon!!i miss it:shock::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

this is gonna sound weird but when i was in elementary school the boys used to eat colored snow..:shock: i dont think it was juice... 

i thought it was funny..:shock:

-April and Bunbuns~


----------



## sarahsop (Nov 15, 2007)

Ooooh I love snow! When I was a girl we always had snow in the winter, my boys have seen it once! I have decided that when they are 5 and 6 we are going on a snowy holiday!

We had some frost and ice, breath dragons were definatly out!

More pics please!



sarah x


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Nov 15, 2007)

YUCKKKKKKKK! NO SNOW! No SNOW! Some people have to drive in that stuff...with a crying baby in the back seat. NO SNOOOOOOOOOOOOW! 

<Doing the no snow dance> inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## sarahsop (Nov 15, 2007)

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> YUCKKKKKKKK! NO SNOW! No SNOW! Some people have to drive in that stuff...with a crying baby in the back seat. NO SNOOOOOOOOOOOOW!
> 
> <Doing the no snow dance> inkelepht:inkelepht:


:biggrin2:here is the differance, it snows so infrequently we take the day off for a jolly LOL!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 15, 2007)

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> YUCKKKKKKKK! NO SNOW! No SNOW! Some people have to drive in that stuff...with a crying baby in the back seat. NO SNOOOOOOOOOOOOW!
> 
> <Doing the no snow dance> inkelepht:inkelepht:



:laugh:I'm with you on that TrixieRabbit! I can definitely do without the snow. (though it is pretty...for about 1 second!)

<Doing the no snow dance with TrixieRabbit>inkelepht:inkelepht:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll work on getting some more pics today guys, but no promises!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 15, 2007)

Hehe...Denise...I knew you would chime in here about snow...hehe!

Kisses to Kayla and a great big hug to you, Hubby, and Hollie!!

:hug: :hearts


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 15, 2007)

But I LIKE snow!!!!!!:biggrin2: Please let it snow here... ray: It isn't winter without a couple of good snowfalls... (Besides, I work in a school and it's one of the few timesI get a day off!).


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never seen snow up close, only on TV etc, so I wanna see more snow pics!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 16, 2007)

I took a couple this morning of the pretty mountains because it was nice and clear (means it'll get nice and chilly tonight) and there was a forcast for more snow :biggrin2:I'll upload the pictures once I get home


----------



## Gordon (Nov 18, 2007)

I generally don't like driving on snow, but it is fun otherwise. We haven't any significant snow in Louisville for a couple years. A lot of snow here though, is three inches, lol.  The city shuts down if we get more than six. People start buying bread and milk if there's even a prediction of flurries around here.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow Bunny.......whoo hoo...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are some pretty pictures of the mountains you can see from my house


----------



## Gordon (Nov 18, 2007)

Whoa! That is a breathtaking view you have there! Spectacularly gorgeous.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 18, 2007)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Snow Bunny.......whoo hoo...


That's awesome. Do I have permission to borrow that picture?


----------



## Butterfinger (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow! No fair! 
I've always wanted to live in Alaska, at least for a little while... So cold, but oh so beautiful... and so close to nature! 
In Washington, there's more rain than snow, it's a pretty dang cold day if it gets down below 30 degrees F, and schools start closing if there's more than 2 inches of snow on the ground....Those kinda things only happen in January. 
Personally, I'm freezing if it's below 70, but that's just me. I have....really bad blood circulation...or something, haha. 
But....I love snow. :biggrin2: Maybe someday I'll live up there too, by you guys, haha. (Although it's always been my absolute dream to live in Japan) 
Forget the cold; I wear coats 24/7 anyway! 

~Diana


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

Of course...i got it of the net anyway....it's so cute!

Ohh those pictures were spectacular,how awesome it would be to see that in real life..just to be there.

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

:shock2h my gosh..look what i did!.....ummmmmm....mod....admin...........................help! rivateeyes

I didn't know the first message had been posted or not,so i wrote it out again,but my pc was playing up,on my end it wasn't sending....but ummm i guess it was sending on the other thread


----------



## Gordon (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow Cheryl. I've seen double posts before, even triple posts, but you just won the prize. :shock:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Wow Cheryl. I've seen double posts before, even triple posts, but you just won the prize. :shock:


:embarrassed: :biggrin2:


----------



## Butterfinger (Nov 18, 2007)

Seriously :laughsmiley:

We should give you an award! :thankyou::blueribbon:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> Seriously :laughsmiley:
> 
> We should give you an award! :thankyou::blueribbon:


:run:i'm coming to get it


----------



## sarahsop (Nov 18, 2007)

wow love the pictures! Is that the pacific then? You know up until the other day I thought that Anchorage was in Canada :USAflagwaving:silly me.....geography never was my strong point LOL

We've watched a programe here about the ice roads in theNorthweat territories statrting in Yellowknife...wow it get cold near you!

Thanks for the pics!



sarah x


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 18, 2007)

Fixed the multiple posts... I've seen 2 or 3.... but never 9!!!!!!!!!! :shock2:

Good one TundraKatieBean! LOL!

Thanks for sharing the photo's of your view... wow! I'm jealous! My parents went to Alaska 2 years ago, my Dad was totally in love with the place... From what I've heard, I think I could be very happy there...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> My parents went to Alaska 2 years ago, my Dad was totally in love with the place... From what I've heard, I think I could be very happy there...


Come coooome bring the Flemies! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 20, 2007)

Oooohhhh, pretty snow!i've lived in Florida all my life,i've never seen snow in person:X. can i 'borrow' your pics for my desktop? ooo,ooo, more pics plz(if you have time). maybe a house with snow on it? sooooo pretty! Heres my temp comfort list

100-85=hot

85-80=warm

80-70=pretty

70-60=kinda cold

60-50=time to bundle up

50-40=i'd rather be inside

40-30=in bed at 2am with the heated blanket pulled up VERY high

30-20=NEVER HAPPENS!

Like?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll try and get some pictures over the long weekend since I won't have too much homework


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

Hehe...I think my Canadian husband has me acclimatized...to Edmonton weather.

It's around the mid-60'sF here right now, and I'm pretty much just fine going out in a t-shirt and jeans with some sandals. Once it hits the 50'sF, I put on a sweatshirt (one of those zippered ones), but don't need much else. 

We have our house AC set to the mid-60'sF as well, because it's the temperature my husband is truly comfortable in. 

Ya see...he was born and raised in Edmonton, Alberta. There was one day that relatives came over to his house, so his mother had to crank up the heat in the house. Apparently Danny couldn't stand it...they found him sitting outside in the middle of winter...IN HIS DIAPER...IN EDMONTON!

Yep, that's my Danny! I tell people (jokingly, even though I'm quite convinced) that he sweats if he picks up a pencil. The poor guy has it rough during the summer, working in either people's ceilings or under their houses (which he says is surprisingly cool, compared to outside), doing electrical work. The worse part about it...it gets up to 115F here in the summer...and he has to work with the electricity OFF...thus he doesn't work in the air conditioning. :grumpy: Poor guy has to buy gallon bottles of distilled water to rehydrate with during each day.

My poor guy...he needs an air conditioned body suit, or something, hehe!

Anyway, all that to say...I've acclimated to his temperature needs...so sitting here in my home, surrounded by an air conditioned room so cold that our air conditioner that's set to 65F hasn't turned on for a while now because the thermostat in the thing says it's under that in here right now, and I'm fine. :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 20, 2007)

Must be a guy thing, Rosie:big wink:! During our summer's, my husband isn't happy unless we have the A/C set to GLACIER! I think I've gotten used to it... scraping the frost off the INSIDE of my windows.... wearing a sweater inside when it's 95 F outside... LOL! Surprised the heating pipes haven't frozen in July yet!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL!! That's so funny, Cathy...

Yeah, maybe it IS a guy thing. Though, I have to admit, I've always much more enjoyed the winter than the summer, too...

It's funny to see our friends come over during the summer and actually put on a sweatshirt because they're COLD in our house...when it's 115F outside! LOL!! But, ya know..they always sigh in glee when they first enter the house...LOL!!


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 20, 2007)

It's NOT just a guy thing! my mom is 'warm natured', hince the extra blankets on my bed in the middle of summer, in FLORIDA(we DON'T live on the beach though, LOL)! we were at the disney shopping vilage yesterday and somebody asked us were we were from, i said "Florida," and she said, "Lucky,"! i've been to ONE of the disney theme parks ONCE! and Sea World three or four times. LOL:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2007)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> i've been to ONE of the disney theme parks ONCE! and Sea World three or four times.


In the Canadian pavilion, it's nice and cool inside. _Guy thing? ___

Oh, by the way it's 21*F in Edmonton and going down to 8*F tonight.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, believe me, I know, Stan...Danny still checks the temps there year-round. During the summer, your guys' high was two degrees colder than our low that day...made him REALLY upset, lol!

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i've been to ONE of the disney theme parks ONCE! and Sea World three or four times.
> ...


----------



## swanlake (Nov 20, 2007)

snow is pretty when it keeps falling, and when it first falls. then it gets yucky! most people who don't live with snow think it stays all white and pretty all the time! NO! i hate it when it gets all slushy and dirty by the roads. YUCK

i do enjoy snow days though!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 21, 2007)

I took some pictures of Wash out in the snow, I'll post them in Wash's bunny blogonce they're uploaded to photo bucket 

Edit: Pictures are up!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2007)

OH! By guy thing... I just meant having to keep the house so flippin cold all summer long... I prefer the cooler weather... honest. So do my buns. (I just hate having to pay the incredibly huge electic bills to keep the Lord of the house from breaking a sweat!) :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm like most of your's husbands. I can't stand being hot. In the winter, On the odd warm day, My air conditioner is on and im in shorts. Probably why i'm always sick with a cold.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I took some pictures of Wash out in the snow, I'll post them in Wash's bunny blogonce they're uploaded to photo bucket
> 
> Edit: Pictures are up!


:biggrin2: I did the same thing! How did wash like the snow?

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## Leaf (Nov 25, 2007)

We *may* get around an inch this evening.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 25, 2007)

April, Wash LOVED it, he had a lot of fun!

We had our snow and then it all melted and we got more snow yesterdday, but that's melting again too! BOO!:grumpy:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

Our snow is melting too! Hope we get some more soon! Bunbuns really enjoyed it, great to know Wash enjoyed it too!

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

The light dusting we got is fading away too.

However the temp is cold enough that any new snow will stay. We are going down to -2*F (-19*C) tonight.


----------

